# RR: 64. Bach: Brandenburg Concertos, BWV 1046-1051



## Trout

*1.	Pinnock (cond.), The English Concert	(1982)










2.	Goebel (cond.), Musica Antiqua Köln	(1987)










3.	Alessandrini (cond.), Concerto Italiano	(2005)










4.	Savall (cond.), Le Concert des Nations	(1991)










5.	Britten (cond.), English Chamber Orchestra	(1968)










6.	Leppard (cond.), English Chamber Orchestra	(1974)










Nos. 4-6

7.	Marriner (cond.), Academy of St. Martin in the Fields	(1980)










Nos. 4-6

8.	Leonhardt (cond.), Leonhardt Consort	(1977)










9.	Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin	(1997)










10.	Ristenpart (cond.), Saar Chamber Orchestra	(1954)*










Condensed Listing: 
1.	Pinnock (cond.), The English Concert	(1982)
2.	Goebel (cond.), Musica Antiqua Köln	(1987)
3.	Alessandrini (cond.), Concerto Italiano	(2005)
4.	Savall (cond.), Le Concert des Nations	(1991)
5.	Britten (cond.), English Chamber Orchestra	(1968)
6.	Leppard (cond.), English Chamber Orchestra	(1974)
7.	Marriner (cond.), Academy of St. Martin in the Fields	(1980)
8.	Leonhardt (cond.), Leonhardt Consort	(1977)
9.	Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin	(1997)
10.	Ristenpart (cond.), Saar Chamber Orchestra	(1954)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

